# Flyaway Barrier Recommendations



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe make a frame the size you want your barrier to be and plant wisteria beneath it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I like honeysuckle, A mix of morning glories and four o'clocks. If 10 feet or so is ample Privet is great and the bees love it, as is Autumn Olive however both are invasive and if not monitored can get out of hand.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a few ever bearing raspberry plants in front of a hive I placed in a friend's garden last year.

Not only did the Bess go up before leaving tobforage, but with all of the pollination attention the berries got, there was no shortage of refreshing snacks next to the hive all summer!


----------



## intlgrrl (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I had considered blueberry or raspberry bushes... but I also like tall growing flowers.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Try a standard-sized abelia shrub -- these get about 10 x 10 at full growth and are covered with white flowers which bees will work steadily. I have also used full-sized rosemary (about 4 x 6) set on a built-up mound; if you are a flower person, you might try lantana (depending on your area, these can get shrub-sized and are often perennial).


----------

